# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: ساخت یه Slider متن

## L u k e

من می خوام یه اسلایدر متن درست کنم که به ترتیب li های یه ul رو نشون بده

این کدامه



function SlideCustomers()
{

$("C#‎‎ustomersSlider").find("li").(function(){

$(this).next().slideUp('slow');

});

}


  setInterval('SlideCustomers();',800);


کجاش مشکل داره ؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
به این شکل عمل کنید:

$(function() {
    var $items = $('ul li').hide();

    var index = 0;
    function displayItem() {
        $items.eq(index++).slideDown('slow');
        if(index < $items.length) {
            setTimeout(displayItem, 200);
        }
    };
    setTimeout(displayItem, 1000);
});

برای دیدن نمونه و مشاهده اجرای کد فوق، میتونید به این آدرس برید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## BahmanDB

دوست عزیز زیاد خودتو گرفتار این مسائل نکن یه حاضری شو پیدا کن حالشو ببر .

اینم یه مثال به همراه فیلم آموزشی + سورس کد <click me>

این یه سورس اسلایدر متن باحال

----------


## L u k e

> سلام.
> به این شکل عمل کنید:
> 
> $(function() {
>     var $items = $('ul li').hide();
> 
>     var index = 0;
>     function displayItem() {
>         $items.eq(index++).slideDown('slow');
> ...


خیلی ممنون 
با یکم تغییر به چیزی که می خواستم رسیدم 
فقط یه کم درباره ی eq توضیح می دین کارش چیه ؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> خیلی ممنون 
> با یکم تغییر به چیزی که می خواستم رسیدم 
> فقط یه کم درباره ی eq توضیح می دین کارش چیه ؟


سلام.
$items.eq(n)

یعنی تو مجموعه $items، المنت با اندیس n ام رو بهم برگردون که در کدی که نوشتم یعنی li ی n ام... (در واقع indexer هستش).

موفق باشید.

----------

